# Oooops! Something went wrong



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

I got this message twice tonight within 10 minutes. Two potential rides just disappeared. This is during 5-6 rush on a Tuesday night. Only a few minutes after a 2x Surge just out of my range.

Does anybody know what goes wrong to trigger this error message? Is the error on my phone, or in the UBER system? Does it mean the servers are overloaded? It's just a normal weeknight rush hour, not a major concert or football game. If the problem is in my phone I need to fix it. If it's just UBER being FUBAR, I'll just have to live with it.

Note : a Google search found many references to Spotify errors, which had something to do with "redirection of addresses".


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

I got this error when I forgot to turn off wifi near AT&T stadium and got auto-logged in to their crappy, slow wifi along with XX,000 other people at the event.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Your phone probably got bogged down because of that 'Surge' thing you mentioned.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> I got this error when I forgot to turn off wifi near AT&T stadium and got auto-logged in to their crappy, slow wifi along with XX,000 other people at the event.


Yup. Same with spectrum WiFi.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Unless I forget, I always turn off WiFi right before I turn on the Uber driver app.

Otherwise it finds our home network, which doesn't work out as well as I'd like.

Christine


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

That happens a bit to me as well, usually when I am moving though.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Happens to me when I have not so great cell service around tall buildings.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I get that a lot. Especially when running both platforms.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Based on the replies above, I'll place the blame on the ATT cell service, instead of my phone or UBER or WIFI. Apparently it's a fairly common glitch in the system, but it has never happened to me before. So I can only hope for the best, because it's beyond my control anyway.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I love the jokey, “Oops” Uber message when I miss a ride. Hey jerkwads you’re costing me money! Save the cuteness and get your shit together!


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

I went to add money to my UBER CASH and got this "something went wrong an unknown error occurred please trey again soon" Now, I know this crap usually happens when Fuber updates. anyone else get this? thanks


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

It seems to happen to me if right when I accept the ride, or very soon after, I drive into a dead cell zone. In my market we have a lot of little dead zones. Since I have to fight for every ping in this tiny market it is very annoying.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

jhearcht said:


> I got this message twice tonight within 10 minutes. Two potential rides just disappeared. This is during 5-6 rush on a Tuesday night. Only a few minutes after a 2x Surge just out of my range.
> 
> Does anybody know what goes wrong to trigger this error message? Is the error on my phone, or in the UBER system? Does it mean the servers are overloaded? It's just a normal weeknight rush hour, not a major concert or football game. If the problem is in my phone I need to fix it. If it's just UBER being FUBAR, I'll just have to live with it.
> 
> Note : a Google search found many references to Spotify errors, which had something to do with "redirection of addresses".


It could be that Uber gave the trip to another driver and showed you the error message instead of being upfront about it. They are a devious bunch.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

keep_lookingup said:


> It seems to happen to me if right when I accept the ride, or very soon after, I drive into a dead cell zone. In my market we have a lot of little dead zones. Since I have to fight for every ping in this tiny market it is very annoying.


Well... it's not like you are....

In any kind of rocky mountains...

Is it now...hmmm...let me see...8>)

Rakos


----------

